# 

## baczek007

Buduję sobie domek, który chciałbym wykorzystywać od wczesnej wiosny do późnej jesieni, więc chcę ocieplić ściany.
W tej chwili patrząc od zewnątrz mam:
- deska elewacyjna
- szczelina 2cm
- wiatroizolacja
- płyta OSB 12

i teraz dylemat. Należy znów zrobić szczelinę, i dopiero potem wełna? Czy wełna może przylegać do OSB?
Jeżeli ma być szczelina, to mogę pominąć sznurek i przymocować do OSB pionowo kilka wąskich listew aby wełna nie dotykała OSB?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## odon

Ja bym widział problem z OSB które samo sobie nie jest ani wiatro-przepuszczalna (folia wiatroizolacyjna zbędna), ani paro-przepuszczalna (jak wilgoć dostanie się do wełny to już nie wyschnie). Więc szczelina może być przydatna.

----------


## gondoljerzy

Prawidłowa kolejność w budynku ogrzewanym, Idąc od środka budynku na zewnątrz: OSB, wełna, wiatroizolacja, przerwa wentylacyjna, deska elewacyjna.
Edit: OSB słabo przepuszcza parę wodną i w pewnym sensie pełni rolę paroizolacji.

----------

